

Ask HN: How do you stop proposals being outsourced/shopped around? - Nick5a1

When I create a proposal, often the proposal is then shopped around to cheap/overseas developers. What do you do to prevent this?
======
kellros
I agree charging for it is a good way to go. If your potential customers are
shopping around, it might be because that they fail to see how you will
deliver the same value at the rate you are charging. I personally try to
advise customers to spend their hard earned cash wisely, especially when it
has to do with websites because they rarely see the other costs involved such
as technical maintenance, self maintenance, recurring costs and management.
Afterall, they come seeking an experts advice.

------
dylanhassinger
Some people charge for it. i.e. the research/proposal phase costs a $300 fee
which will be applied towards the actual project if you choose us

